#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 【Warriors 100】貓戰士100角色挑戰(上)

## 飛狼薩克

嗨各位
不管是新人還是老人 大家好~
我也好一陣子沒有發文了 其實是在等一個適當的時機(?

一個多月前，我已經錄取大學
怕閒閒沒事的我，決定給自己一個挑戰
我把貓戰士一到四部曲重看了一遍，在逛DA回味時，發現一個很有趣的挑戰：

「Warriors 100─貓戰士100角色挑戰」

相信這麼大篇的小說，湊齊100角色應該不難吧
所以我開始了一天一隻的畫貓生活(?
相信我，這篇一匹狼都沒有(#

那麼開始囉~
這篇是上集，也就是001~050號貓咪!!(?


001~010
















011~020
















021~030







過程紀錄：











031~040





過程紀錄：













041~050






過程紀錄：






過程紀錄：




過程紀錄：





感謝各位耐心觀看~~~

----------


## 弦月

欸欸是薩克！
我已經關注你的FB一陣子了呢！
沒想到來這裡發了！
畫的超棒的！把貓戰士的精髓都展現出來了！
從以前就喜歡松鼠飛，也喜歡妳畫的松鼠飛！
加油囉！往一百邁進！（期待急水部落的貓？
還有或許能畫尖牙（不知道是不是叫這個名字wwwww

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

因為臉書有虎媽監控所以只能默默地關注
有時好想加入對話可是不行啊！
薩克真的畫的好帥喔
要拿你來當目標之一了
話說100隻貓還是沒有全部角色((你想累死誰

----------


## 飛狼薩克

>上弦月
感謝關注^^
想說也分享到這裡給大家欣賞，說不定還能找到新同好XD
謝謝喜歡！
急水部落的貓不多，但還是會畫喔！
尖牙畢竟不是貓戰士，可能就先暫時跳過了^^""

>伊默兒
你媽媽這麼嚴格嗎？我的粉專不會有不能看的東西啊QWQ
想聊天的話也可以私訊啦，就不會被馬麻發現了<
謝謝稱讚！能成為一個人追求的目標，是我最最榮幸的事了XD
100隻絕對無法畫完全部角色，所以或許會有加長篇？

----------


## 斑夜

好像自從在Flywolf Studio 看到你的貓戰士挑戰後
我突然很想把貓戰士繼續看完
以前太忙沒空，現在剛好很閒~(那時二、三部曲完全囫圇吞棗，現在也記不得了)
銀流畫的很有感覺，一隻美麗的河族貓(灰紋：知道為什麼我那麼堅持了吧?

薩克繼續加油!!!

----------


## 劫修

薩克你好～

雖然劫修我沒看過貓戰士（但聽過這樣ｗｗｗ）

但是看完薩克你畫的貓咪們，讓我有想追的衝動！

感覺把每隻貓咪的特質都畫出來了！真的好厲害！

看了過程紀錄影片後更是學到了很多畫畫上的小技巧

真的受益良多呢！

請薩克繼續加油！！期待你更多的作品＞　＜

----------


## 飛狼薩克

>夜鬃狼
那太好了！重看一遍有時候也會發現之前沒注意到的細節，挺有趣的！趕快再去回味一下吧！
哈哈！灰紋對銀色虎斑母貓的堅持，人人皆知XD
嗯嗯！！我會持續努力下去的！

>劫修
你好啊！我發現現在好多新人XD
喔喔真的嗎？！沒想到真的有推坑效果欸XD
還蠻推薦去看看的其實，只是荷包可能……要多注意XDDD""
貓戰士的每個角色都有獨特的氣質，要說厲害的，我想應該還是艾琳大大吧XD
能對你有幫助真是太好了呢！
感謝支持！我會繼續加油的！

----------


## 小芸

喔喔我是貓戰士的大粉絲www(拿出貓戰士卡收集冊
之前我就看過好多貓戰士迷話很多貓戰士的角色~每個人的想法跟詮釋都不同~看到薩克畫的又讓我想起好多!!ww(好久沒有複習了owo
真的好喜歡薩克的版本!!ww(真的!!

喜歡獅心和雲尾的澎澎毛ww還有白風暴~暗紋~喔喔我好喜歡黃牙ww扁扁的臉還有好多傷疤 跟我想像的好相似w好喜歡~
曲星被薩克畫的好帥www還有碎星未免也太帥!!!!!!!!!!!!ww
之前在網路上看過亮心的血腥版本!真的超恐怖!繪師把她的半臉畫的超寫實害我嚇到owo
雖然之中有一些我忘記或是英文叫不出名子的~可是真的都好讚!喚起我國中時瘋狂追貓戰士的回憶ww(來去複習
謝謝薩克那麼用心畫那麼多隻貓咪ww我看了不知道為神麼好開心喔owo

之前一聽到鼠掌的戰士名是松鼠飛的時候整個爆笑ww(這句可忽略哈哈owo
總之~我好開心喔(?辛苦薩克了!!!畫那麼多貓咪~而且又超厲害w

----------


## 飛狼薩克

>小芸
傻氣改名啦~害我有一瞬間沒認出來
好久不見阿ww

我的版本是偏寫實啦
不過我也有看過比較奇幻的設定，感覺好像也不錯ww

呀~當初發文有點太急
忘記把中文附上去了
小芸如果有不認識的可以問我
相信一定可以讓你恢復記憶的啦XD

當初聽到松鼠飛的名字也是驚訝了好一陣子
其實看原文就知道一切真相啦XD
看到你這麼開心我也超開心的wwwwww
那麼我會繼續加油!!完成剩下50隻!!
就可以再讓小芸看得很開心了XDDD

----------


## 貓狐

嗚哇雖然沒看貓戰士但是每隻貓都好有特色>W<)!!超讚的<3
動作也都各自看得出有自己的個性!!
期待下篇!!

----------

